# Residential lighting contols?



## Baker2605 (Jul 18, 2013)

I am getting ready to wire a new custom home. My customer just informed me that he would like to control 3 different scenes of lighting in his home from one location. Basically the areas he want all connect together great room and kitchen. I don't want to install a dimming cabinet and neither does he. Is their a simple way to do this without ganging dimmers together on a wall somewhere. I would prefer a wired system but if the wireless stuff is dependable then I will go that route too. 

I was thinking a grafix eye or maybe a radio/ra?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Tell him he should have consulted with his building designer about this and now he is trying to get you do the design work for nothing which won't work, so you will be charging him $5,000 or 10% of the building construction total , whichever is higher of the two, to design it...........


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

There is a host of options for that application. The bigger question is what is the amount he is willing to spend?


----------



## Baker2605 (Jul 18, 2013)

He was hoping to stay under 1k.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Baker2605 said:


> He was hoping to stay under 1k.


:laughing:. Good luck.


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

Automation. Install smart switches for the lighting and he can control it all from one location.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> Tell him he should have consulted with his building designer about this and now he is trying to get you do the design work for nothing which won't work, so you will be charging him $5,000 or 10% of the building construction total , whichever is higher of the two, to design it...........


Building designers usually don't know jack about lighting controls. This would be a very simple system to design. We used to do it all the time. From what you're saying the Grafik Eye would be your best bet. The largest Grafik eye is the 3106 which has six zones. That probably won't be quite enough to do both rooms. Having a Grafik Eye per room usually makes things a little easier but isn't completely necessary if he doesn't want to see the Grafik eyes in the room you can hide them in a closet or pantry and use keypads to control them. The main thing though is the type of lighting that you will be using. If you're using fancy lights such as dimmable fluor, electronic low voltage, high wattage loads, etc you will have to get adapters. 

$1000 aint going to happen though. the Grafik eyes are about $700-$800 each keypads run about $200 a piece plus you need low voltage wiring and programming time. There is also the Grafik QS which is the latest and greatest. They are more expensive than the 3000 series and can do more stuff out of the box.


----------



## Baker2605 (Jul 18, 2013)

Everything will be incandescent and I only need to do two rooms which are open to each other so you could say one room.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

How many different zones? Only incandscents in a kitchen? obviously you're not in California...


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I wouldn't touch it anywhere within that budget.

As much as I like Lutron, their RadioRa/RA2 isn't something I suggest to customers. I even go out of my way to have other contractors install/program/warranty it. The Graphik Eye would be my suggestion, but price makes it a non-suggestion. The Spacer System MIGHT be an option. And that's a huge MIGHT. But it still isn't going to do exactly what you want to do.

So the question is how many zones, not rooms.


----------



## Baker2605 (Jul 18, 2013)

Three zones is all. This is for a good friend so I am basically doing everything for free.


----------



## ScooterMcGavin (Jan 24, 2011)

If thats the case and your friend wants to save a few bucks you could get a 3103 or 3104 off of eBay for a couple hundred bucks. Otherwise you're looking at $500 for a new one.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I installed a grafik eye system over a stage today... had 4 scenes (plus off) on the controller. Installed some IR repeaters as well. Works good, but had trouble with the remote IR over ~150ft to the control room. Not sure why.

No idea how much it costs, some A/V Automation company provided the hardware. They were too busy, so I subbed the install and "programming" if you can dare call it that. Did a google search and the grafik eye 3000 came up for $800 on Amazon.com.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I prefer a 49 cent wall switch.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

MTW said:


> I prefer a 49 cent wall switch.


Must be some real good money in that business!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Must be some real good money in that business!


Go blather on about global warming.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I make u lite go 

ON

den 

OFF

Dat be 49 scent pleeze. O an 1 scent mark up, as wridden in kontrak.


----------



## Baker2605 (Jul 18, 2013)

Well I think I will keep this simple. I am going to put a couple of those Lutron Maestro dimmers in with I/R remotes. He might have to get off the couch to aim his remote but so be it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I make u lite go
> 
> ON
> 
> ...


:sleep1:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't think the Maestro remotes are IR... because I have installed them out of line of sight and they work.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Sounds like he should have got a Lighting control system threw out his house but those same systems are available wireless also (most houses I do have a wired system but I have done a few remods where they easily upgraded to the wireless, they seem to work well with 1 signal booster per floor) I would try to sell him up on the wireless system (vantage and crestron are what I like), change every switch in his house and you can program all kinds of scenes tell him he'll be able to control his whole house from his phone also 1 switch can have multiple buttons for any area of the house, however he wants it you can program it. Of course this works better if you are the electrician and also a authorized vantage/crestron/lutron dealer (ur in FL most residential companies are authorized dealers) if your not find a LV company that is get the stuff from them (you make the money from the install, they get the mark up on materials and the programming ((maybe you work out a percent as a bonus)) of what they get u install switches they come program homeowner feels like a celebrity everybody wins.


----------



## Baker2605 (Jul 18, 2013)

I wouldn't install a Crestron system if you gave it to me. I am not interested in making any money on the job either. For what he wants a couple of simple and cheap dimmers will do it. But thanks for the tips maybe on future projects I might go that route.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Baker2605 said:


> I wouldn't install a Crestron system if you gave it to me. I am not interested in making any money on the job either. For what he wants a couple of simple and cheap dimmers will do it. But thanks for the tips maybe on future projects I might go that route.


I understand the Crestron part (some like vantage or lutron better), but the not interested in making money part.....


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Erik.Schaeffer said:


> I understand the Crestron part (some like vantage or lutron better), but the not interested in making money part.....


Some people aren't sleazy, trying to make a buck off friends and family.


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Some people aren't sleazy, trying to make a buck off friends and family.


As I was about to bash you and call you names I decided to check my bases and I see your correct its for a "good friend". Therefor your right, it would be sleezy (seeing I dont charge friends or family $1 for anything).
I was posting my response based off the original post where he refers to his "good friend" as a "customer", I have stopped reading every post because somehow the topic seems to change into a debate (especially with you), and I wanted to answer the original post without influence from the other noise usually found.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Roger roger.

I don't charge family or GOOD friends (who are like family) anything either.


----------



## chrisjacob (Jun 8, 2013)

Hello Baker, Like Fanelle told how much he can afford to spend money. Ambient lightning is also very demanding for home It looks beautiful.


----------

